# (Semi Solved)-Nginx issue - No input file specified.

## FizzyWidget

More than likely a conf error on my part, but having never used nginx before i am a little lost, there are no errors other than it cant find favicon in the error logs

nginx.conf

```
user nginx nginx;

worker_processes 1;

error_log /var/log/nginx/error_log info;

events {

        worker_connections 1024;

        use epoll;

}

http {

        include /etc/nginx/mime.types;

        default_type application/octet-stream;

        log_format main

                '$remote_addr - $remote_user [$time_local] '

                '"$request" $status $bytes_sent '

                '"$http_referer" "$http_user_agent" '

                '"$gzip_ratio"';

        client_header_timeout 10m;

        client_body_timeout 10m;

        send_timeout 10m;

        connection_pool_size 256;

        client_header_buffer_size 1k;

        large_client_header_buffers 4 2k;

        request_pool_size 4k;

        gzip on;

        gzip_min_length 1100;

        gzip_buffers 4 8k;

        gzip_types text/plain;

        output_buffers 1 32k;

        postpone_output 1460;

        sendfile on;

        tcp_nopush on;

        tcp_nodelay on;

        keepalive_timeout 75 20;

        ignore_invalid_headers on;

        index index.html;

server {

                listen 192.168.1.20;

                server_name xxxxxxx;

                autoindex on;

                access_log /var/log/nginx/localhost.access_log main;

                error_log /var/log/nginx/localhost.error_log info;

                location / {

                root /web/www/localhost/htdocs;

                index index.php index.html index.htm default.html default.htm;

                }

                location /web/www/localhost/htdocs; {

                include /etc/nginx/fastcgi.conf;

                include /etc/nginx/fastcgi_params;

                fastcgi_pass  127.0.0.1:57684;

                fastcgi_index index.php;

                }

                }
```

spaw-fgci.php

```
# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/www-servers/lighttpd/files/spawn-fcgi.confd,v 1.1 2005/02/14 11:39:01 ka0ttic Exp

# $Configuration file for the FCGI-Part of /etc/init.d/lighttpd

## Set this to "yes" to enable SPAWNFCGI

ENABLE_SPAWNFCGI="yes"

## ABSOLUTE path to the spawn-fcgi binary

SPAWNFCGI="/usr/bin/spawn-fcgi"

## ABSOLUTE path to the PHP binary

FCGI_PROGRAM="/usr/bin/php-cgi"

## bind to tcp-port on localhost

FCGI_PORT="57684"

## number of PHP childs to spawn

PHP_FCGI_CHILDREN=5

## number of request server by a single php-process until is will be restarted

PHP_FCGI_MAX_REQUESTS=1000

## IP adresses where PHP should access server connections from

FCGI_WEB_SERVER_ADDRS="127.0.0.1"

# allowed environment variables sperated by spaces

ALLOWED_ENV="PATH USER"

# do NOT change line below

ALLOWED_ENV="$ALLOWED_ENV PHP_FCGI_CHILDREN PHP_FCGI_MAX_REQUESTS FCGI_WEB_SERVER_ADDRS"

## if this script is run as root switch to the following user

USERID=nginx

GROUPID=nginx
```

Any help would be appreciated

----------

## FizzyWidget

Here is part of the solution, although gallery 3 is still giving me some issues

```
 server {

                listen 192.168.1.20;

                server_name xxxxxxxxx;

                autoindex on;

                access_log /var/log/nginx/localhost.access_log main;

                error_log /var/log/nginx/localhost.error_log info;

                location / {

                root /web/www/localhost/htdocs;

                index index.php index.html index.htm default.html default.htm;

                include /etc/nginx/fastcgi.conf;

                include /etc/nginx/fastcgi_params;

                }

                ## Parse all .php file in the /www directory

                location ~ .php$ {

                fastcgi_split_path_info ^(.+\.php)(.*)$;

                fastcgi_pass   127.0.0.1:57684;

                fastcgi_index  index.php;

                fastcgi_param  SCRIPT_FILENAME  /web/www/localhost/htdocs$fastcgi_script_name;

                include fastcgi_params;

                fastcgi_param  QUERY_STRING     $query_string;

                fastcgi_param  REQUEST_METHOD   $request_method;

                fastcgi_param  CONTENT_TYPE     $content_type;

                fastcgi_param  CONTENT_LENGTH   $content_length;

                fastcgi_intercept_errors        on;

                fastcgi_ignore_client_abort     off;

                fastcgi_connect_timeout 60;

                fastcgi_send_timeout 180;

                fastcgi_read_timeout 180;

                fastcgi_buffer_size 128k;

                fastcgi_buffers 4 256k;

                fastcgi_busy_buffers_size 256k;

                fastcgi_temp_file_write_size 256k;

                }

                ## Disable viewing .htaccess & .htpassword

                location ~ /\.ht {

                deny  all;

                }

```

----------

